# how to configure network on FreeDos Harddisk version.



## hocheetiong (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi, I planing to using FreeDos(Free OS) which is install into hardisk. I want to use also networking NIC card to connect telnet server. I dont know how to configure this FreeDos OS to support the network on my network card, and configure the ip address, subnet...

Thank for help me.


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

http://computing.net/dos/wwwboard/wwwboard.html

The above link is the best DOS forum I've ever found.

Here's some networking info that should answer your questions:

http://www.freedos.org/freedos/news/technote/157.html

Unless you have some specific reason to use DOS, a text-only Linux install would support far more hardware and be easier to install or run from removable media.
If you just want a minimalist telnet client that's the way to go.

Examples:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=26619

http://www.toms.net/rb/

DSL will run on a 486:
http://damnsmalllinux.org/


----------

